# Missy Lynn Palette by BH Cosmetics



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

Did anyone get this palette? I'm late to the party and only heard about it over the weekend from one of colouredbeautiful's YT makeup haul vids. I think it came out a couple months ago. Comes with 6 large eye shadows and two highlighters. I just had to get it when I read about her (beauty blogger in the military) and saw her reveal vid. She seems to have a great spirit. I posted this in here because she is a WOC and I didn't want to put it in drugstore forum and didn't know where to put it. Obviously it's a palette for everyone though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Missy Lynn Palette

_"Famed beauty guru and active duty military member, Missy Lynn, also known to her fans as Start2FinishMUA, hand-picked these glamorous shades to create this limited edition eyeshadow and highlighter palette. It’s the perfect on-the-go eyeshadow palette for anyone looking to glam up their look from day-to-night. This collection features six eyeshadows and two highlighting powders ranging from warm browns to rose golds to compliment every skin tone."_

  Her reveal video





  She also has a lipgloss she did with Gerard Cosmetics called Cocoa Bean


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2015)

It's on Hautelook right now, and on sale on the site. Missy Lynn is not a YT personality I watch anymore but the palette looks very nice. The highlighter swatches look insanely good. Its interesting that only the WOC personalities are really supporting it. I think I'm going to get it along with a lip gloss because why not lol. I returned that horrid Tartlette palette so I have a gap in my palette collection!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> It's on Hautelook right now, and on sale on the site. Missy Lynn is not a YT personality I watch anymore but the palette looks very nice. The highlighter swatches look insanely good. Its interesting that only the WOC personalities are really supporting it. I think I'm going to get it along with a lip gloss because why not lol. I returned that horrid Tartlette palette so I have a gap in my palette collection!


  It was sold out on Hautelook when I checked last night plus I think their shipping is more. I bought it from BH. Never heard of her before this. I stopped looking at makeup YT vids many years ago. I only look now when I want to try something and curious to see it on a woc, what shade worked for them, etc.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2015)

I have it and can post swatches when I get home.



  Here are the highlighters.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have it and can post swatches when I get home.
> 
> Here are the highlighters.


  Oh nice! Thanks. It already shipped I should have it soon.


----------

